# Just played metro 2033 on max dx 11 (wow :)) 8320 57 degrees after 10 mins



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

I have only just put this new system together ungraded from my 10 year old amd 3200 .

So the fan hadnt run over 3k or so rpm before but as soon as i fired up metro that jetengine started screaming! Reminds me of one of those old duron coolers i had that ppl said was the best for overclocking back in the day, forgot the name, some globalwin one.

Man metro looks just awesome huh, was a great intro to next gen gaming for me . DX11 looks so much richer than 9, as soon as I switched it and looked in the title screen I could tell. 

Anyhow, besides the noise that temp is too high right? Im reading that it shouldnt go above 55 degrees on a regular. but if your gaming then its going to be under load alot isnt it? 

Its strange tho, I dont know why the fan suddenly went into overdrive because ive run the occt tests the toehr day and the cpu was at 100% load then and i dont recall the fan going up then. 

Anyway. I could stand the noise but im more concerned about doing damage with these temps. Should I replace with something else? If so what you recommend. I dont want to go crazy on spending. 

btw Im already using arctic silver 2 paste.

I dont want to do it instantly unless its risking my comp not to, but probably in the next week or two i guess if you guys say its required. 

What kind of temp drop should I expect from a midrange cooler? Im not an enthusiast or overclocker or anything so Id just want good reliable cooling for a decent price if indeed it is recommended i get another one. 

So should i get one for the life of my cpu or is it not necessary? if so which given my above usage/budget?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey, please download and run Speccy and post a screenshot back here so we can get your specs.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

Here we go:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes, it would be a big help. And it may not actually be running hot, but we'd need to know what CPU you have. It is the CPU fan, right? You may just need to adjust the fan speeds in BIOS. You're not overclocked, are you?


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

edited and added above.

btw what temp does it measure on that program? because the asus suite reading shows 27 degrees but that speccy program shows 16. if the speccy program is the one to go by then im doing alright i think 


and also what one should i take as the proper reading i have read about socket and core readings, which should i be going by.

its the core isnt it i should be using?


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks. Haha! Now you're getting above my tech level. :lol: I'll ask some other techs to help out. But yes, you're temps are okay.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes its the cpu fan, and no not overclocked .

So is the speccy program temp to be trusted? i want to know im reaidng for the right page, cos speccy shows 16-23 but my asus suite shows 36! big difference!


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not sure why they're so different. But I would go with Speccy. Let me ask someone else before I make a fool out of myself.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Remes :wave: - What's the temps in the BIOS? They'll be the most accurate readings with the PC at idle.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, Bo. :thanx:


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

WereBo said:


> Hi Remes :wave: - What's the temps in the BIOS? They'll be the most accurate readings with the PC at idle.


Hi, they are the same as the asus-suite settings, so the higher reading I gave above. 

Around high 30s-low 40s at idle and high 50s after gaming.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The temps shown are well within limits, even after a gaming session - You might be able to repair the noisy fan, but it's not a guaranteed fix and only extends the fan's life for a short while.

1} - Remove the fan from the PC.
2} - Carefully peel the label off the centre of the fan (Keep it cos it's needed to stick back later)
3} - If there's a small plastic/rubber disc under the label, carefully prise it out, to expose the fan's bearings underneath.
4} - Apply a tiny drop of light machine-oil (Sewing-machine oil or '3-in-1' oil is perfect) to the bearings and rotate the blades a few times.
5} - Replace plastic/rubber disc, then replace the label (Try to keep the label as centred as possible.
6} - Replace fan in PC and test, while saying a small prayer or 2 :lol:

If the fan is now quieter still look to replacing the fan - Once they start squealing/whining, the bearings are being damaged and the life is shortened drastically. Any identically-sized fan from either 'Arctic Cooling' or 'Cooler-Master' are good.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> So is the speccy program temp to be trusted?


Not in this instance. 18C while operating is impossible with conventional cooling. I'ld also question those motherboard and graphics temperatures.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

Well if those temps are ok then i am not worried, ie so long as my cpu wont burn out after a few months. 

For the record my previous amd 3200 lasted me ten years so Im planning for the long haul . which is why i was thinking it might be better to get a better cooler if the stock one would diminish the cpus lifespan. 

I read that the pc will shut down if the core reaches 60 degrees is this correct? IF this is so im running right up to the razors edge as it is and thats only after gaming for 15 mins, if it shuts down at 60 i could just be settling into a gaming session and it shuts down :S.

For comparison what type of temps do other ppl get under load on a similar cpu with 3rd party HSF?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

AMD recommends under 62c for core temps, you are under that at 57c, if you are looking for a quieter cooler the Noctua NH-U14S is certainly quiet but costly> Newegg.com - Noctua NH-U14S 140x150x25 ( NF-A15 PWM) SSO2-Bearing ( Self-stabilising oil-presure bearing ) CPU Cooler


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

I have a feeling your temps are only slightly high, but this could be due to your room ambient temps, or your case fan configuration, or your CPU seating or how your thermal paste was applied or any gaps around the CPU. Your temps as reported should be just fine though. I agree with the above advice though if you want better temps you can get a better heat sink fan for your CPU. Currently I'm using this Beta 400 cooler

LOGISYS Computer BETA 400 ST AC4400BT AMD CPU Cooler - Newegg.com 

for a 125W AMD CPU and it's max 57c under load @ 3.9 Ghz. With a Hyper 212 it was even cooler -- I'm always experimenting.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

Ok, just finished up on metro again and it went right up to 60 this time. Think I will look into some better cooling for piece of mind and longevity's sake.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Good idea, when you get it installed let us know how your temps are. Don't forget you can also set fan profile in your bios with the stock fan. You may need to set your fan to kick in @ an earlier temp and ramp up faster to a higher RPM.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

k. 

out of interest will my old coolermaster 3d cooler work on the new socket am3? no need to reinvent the wheel if that one would work.

i had it previously on a socket a before. im guessing unlikely but thought id check and save money if so as that was a good cooler at the time, whether it still matches up to todays standards is another story.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I doubt it that was several sockets back, if memory serves the bracket though similar was not the same.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Won't physically fit. AM/FM sockets are about an inch wider than the socket A/462

PS: A 939 cooler should fit, but I doubt it would be rated for 125w TDP


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

The hyper 212 evo is looking like a nice one for the price/performance im after.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

I ordered the evo 212 but just after i did my measurements and realized it wouldnt fit so had to cancel it! So i went with the thermalright truespirit 120 instead.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

Installed my thermalright earlier, was quite the job taking the whole mobo out etc but manged it without any hiccups for once . 

Booted up and was really pleased initially at 22 idle down from 34. booted into metro2033 again for 20 mins or so and the max tmeps werent as impressive . tho still an improvement.

Still ended up at 54 degrees max i read but just over 50 seemed about average. ten degrees is a nice improvement for sure tho overall and also the noise or lack therof is great. cant hear it at all really above my case fans, forgot what size they are but they arent 120, maybe 60? 

its currently winter tho and if im reaching mid 50s now in the height of winter i am slightly concerned about what theyll reach in summer. 

anyhow cross that bridge, if/when i get to it i guess. 

one thing i always worry about is if i got maximum contact/application with the thermal paste and i do hate taking it off and on again. if it wasnt making contact hardly at all then the temps would be alot higher than that wouldnt they? and even the best application would only squeeze one or two degrees wouldnt it? 

i would prefer not to have to reapply if its not totally necessary cos its such a fiddly job.

reading aorund on 8320 temps mine seem about on par with other hsf offerings such as the hyper 212


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the thermal paste was not applied properly your temps would be higher.


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

:thumb:cool


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

I just ran prime95 for about 15 mins and it settled at 61 degrees. Is this bad?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Remes said:


> I just ran prime95 for about 15 mins and it settled at 61 degrees. Is this bad?


That's acceptable after stressing the CPU. What is the idle temp?


----------



## Remes (Oct 12, 2010)

latter 20s before loading but after load 31 ish once they go back down. 

I was sort of expecting more from 3rd party hsf...as those are the same sort of temps i got from stock.

i mean it is what it is and im not gonna pay any more for anything else or swap. its just niggling me that maybe i dont have full contact on my cpu!  

also i see others online boasting of mid 40s under max load with similar hsfs i wonder what they are doing differently. im guessing maybe they have better cases and case fans cos all the new stuff i bought i put in the old case, which will also be ten years old so i imagine theres been improvements in cases since then too.

i dont mind if those are normal temps but ive been finding it hard to get solid data on that cos everyones setups are different and dont wanna feel im leaving performance on the table'.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The temps can be affected by simple things like wires and cables interrupting the smooth airflow, tying them back and tucking any spare cables into empty bays etc. can help drop the temps further :wink:


----------

